# Traps!



## BillyBonez (Dec 18, 2017)

1 of my favorites for Traps. also like using a wide-grip for these as well:


Rich Gaspari - Rear Barbell Shrug - YouTube


----------



## Viking (Dec 19, 2017)

BillyBonez said:


> 1 of my favorites for Traps. also like using a wide-grip for these as well:
> 
> Rich Gaspari - Rear Barbell Shrug - YouTube



Great tip. I have tried these in the past and it felt awkward for me but he does them slightly differently. I felt good doing them in a smith machine though.


----------



## BillyBonez (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah always different grip-widths or everything i do. With some things, it can completely hit a muscle from a new angle... I also love Farmer's Walks for Traps. That weighted stretch is awesome


----------



## gkn525 (Dec 21, 2017)

Would  dumbbells shrugs be a good substitute for behind back barbell shrugs?


----------



## BillyBonez (Dec 22, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Would  dumbbells shrugs be a good substitute for behind back barbell shrugs?



It just hits the traps from a different angle. Put your hands behind your back and its completely different. Both are good exercises though


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 22, 2017)

Viking said:


> Great tip. I have tried these in the past and it felt awkward for me but he does them slightly differently. I felt good doing them in a smith machine though.



Same here,,they always felt awkward to me too. Good tip doing them on the smith machine.


----------



## aon1 (Dec 23, 2017)

BillyBonez said:


> 1 of my favorites for Traps. also like using a wide-grip for these as well:
> 
> Rich Gaspari - Rear Barbell Shrug - YouTube



The cable pulls the guy uses in this video is another real good one to throw in from time to time...I do them heavy and hold at the top


https://youtu.be/LHK7H3Y2xIQ


----------



## BillyBonez (Dec 23, 2017)

aon1 said:


> The cable pulls the guy uses in this video is another real good one to throw in from time to time...I do them heavy and hold at the top
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LHK7H3Y2xIQ



His channel is great too!


----------



## Jim550 (Dec 25, 2017)

aon1 said:


> The cable pulls the guy uses in this video is another real good one to throw in from time to time...I do them heavy and hold at the top
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LHK7H3Y2xIQ



Haven't tried these before but it looks good and will do it the next time I hit my traps.  I think a good point he makes on the video is about getting more reps in for the muscle.  Many times I have seen guys training traps just super heavy lower reps but this is a muscle that you will get much benefit from hitting it at a lower weight with more reps and proper form/technique.


----------

